# Wanted: 2012 Nike Zoom Kaiju Quickstrike Boots Size 10



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*I've got a single pair*



markymark66 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm looking for New or even Slightly used 2012 Nike Zoom "Nicolas Muller" Kaiju Quickstrike Snowboarding Boots Size 10. I've been looking for the past few months for a pair with no luck. Anyone with any tips on where I can find them or have a pair they're willing to sell? Any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> Nicolas Müller x Nike x Zoom Kaiju | Blog | Stylesight


I've got a single pair brand new what's a price? Size 10


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Ebay, seriously I've seen alot of them. FWIW I heard they arn't particularly great to wear, if you're collecting em rock out.


----------

